# homemade sword



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Decided to make myself a sword from Makume Gane (google it). Thoughts? Pictured next to a random space marine weapon and next to Skulltakers sword.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice! :biggrin: The colours look lovely and the edge appears to be nice and sharp. What model are you going to use it for?


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

That's a neat sword, but it's almost a little too plain, maybe shape up the blade a little more? Not sure exactly what you want though, that's just my thought


----------

